# Another update



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Just got another one. Wondering what if anything will be different.


----------



## kmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

Script detection I bet. The last one was all about auto tappers.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

cant wait for the i got terminated for no reason threads on the boards. they gave plenty of warning but by the looks of it no one seemed to care.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> Just got another one. Wondering what if anything will be different.


Enhanced phone snooping and cheat detection.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Haha, made me look. Then I get the Red screen of death saying I'm already signed in on another devise use this one yes or no log me out, like WTF ? No I'm not !


----------



## 121917 (Sep 4, 2017)

What's the version number, I just checked for an update an hour ago and didn't get anything. I've been on Android 3.0.8074.0 for awhile now.


----------



## ELR612 (Feb 3, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Haha, made me look. Then I get the Red screen of death saying I'm already signed in on another devise use this one yes or no log me out, like WTF ? No I'm not !


same here. logged in, got the red screen. I definitely don't have another device logged in. I clicked to log me back into my phone, then got an update, 8390.

The official release from the website is still 8072 for me though.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

3.08390.0 - Forced update; no "remind me later" button for me. App was very buggy with me the past few weeks. App stated "no new permissions" so hoping it was a fix of the bugs that plagued android phones. Only visible difference I see so far is if you have an upcoming block or when you accept a block before it would just have a street address below your block hours and pay. Now, it has the Station name above the address.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I got 8390 days ago. Probably been at least 3 days.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Hope they fixed the freezing while scanning issues. Flex app freezes virtually everyday, several times some days and only way is to restart. It's annoying af. 

As for the bot issues, until they put reCAPTCHA nothing will change. Personally, I think they're sending out the emails to scare people and they don't really know who's using what. I know several drivers that got the email that do not use bots. If they actually knew who was using what, they would put a block on the program then send out a warning. Instead, they're just randomly sending out emails to everyone without any proof. Very unprofessional and childish way of handling this situation, imo...

Then again, I'm not surprised what ScAmazon Flex does anymore.


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

Interesting. I just checked for updates on the app and it said I was up to date still with 3.0872.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Updates seem to not be system wide. This seems to be by station. I've been having a lot of freezing issues maybe this will help. But since I can't get any blocks I guess it doesn't really matter


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Movaldriver said:


> Updates seem to not be system wide. This seems to be by station. I've been having a lot of freezing issues maybe this will help. But since I can't get any blocks I guess it doesn't really matter


The app didn't freeze today. Hopefully the latest update fixed the issue.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Mine didn't either, but I did restart the phone b4 I left the house.

I don't think this is something there going to fix. They would blame your phone knowing it's a built in security feature forcing one to log back in and not telling us.

Better to do it at home than in the middle of scanning, so get use to it.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Mine keeps freezing and giving error code while refreshing so frustrating


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I've been getting that 240 code to. But not as problematic is scan freezes for me.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I get it and can't see the blocks!! So frustrating!!


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

Movaldriver said:


> I get it and can't see the blocks!! So frustrating!!


that explains why blocks where just sitting there lol i picked up a 12:45 just to see what was new then dropped it cuz i couldnt do it=( did the same with a 4:00


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Post a screen shot or it didn't happen.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

If I figure out how I will


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Movaldriver said:


> If I figure out how I will


That was for fatandold guy.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

This morning had to scan the qr code on the laptop to check in. First time I've seen that at Riverside.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Movaldriver said:


> This morning had to scan the qr code on the laptop to check in. First time I've seen that at Riverside.


We've been doing this for couple months now at my warehouse. Most likely to stop ******bag scammers hurting the Flex program. I think these scammers were using "at the location but GPS not working" to mimic checking in and getting paid without delivering.


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

Placebo17 said:


> We've been doing this for couple months now at my warehouse. Most likely to stop ******bag scammers hurting the Flex program. I think these scammers were using "at the location but GPS not working" to mimic checking in and getting paid without delivering.


Yeah, they went to automatically assigning you a route in Columbus once you hit "I've arrived" because of the number of drivers signing in and then going home. Getting paid for being there without doing any deliveries...


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Here you have to turn in the run sheet from your cart when you scan the QR code as you're leaving the warehouse, so they know that you actually took a 3.5 hr block if you were booked for a 3.5 hr block. People were roaming all over the warehouse finding 2 hour carts and dragging them back to their cars in the 4 hour line... brass ones, I tell ya.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Newest update 8561


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

Seeing 8658 now


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

Any chance of uploading the apk to google drive and sharing. I'm on 8500


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

Flex89 said:


> Any chance of uploading the apk to google drive and sharing. I'm on 8500


hit update in the flex app... if you dont get the update then you dont need it.


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

imfatandold said:


> hit update in the flex app... if you dont get the update then you dont need it.




You probably don't even know how to back up and upload an apk. Poor old fool doesn't even know how to screenshot.

I don't understand why people are so against manual updates .


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

I could.... but I don't see much reason to. They seem to have different update paths, as 8072 and 8074 were in the wild at the same time. I went from 8074 to 8390 to 8658, never even saw 8500 or 8561... Seems like they do a 10% release and then mass release it a week later, or maybe even do a gradual update


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm still at 8390.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

Flex89 said:


> You probably don't even know how to back up and upload an apk. Poor old fool doesn't even know how to screenshot.
> 
> I don't understand why people are so against manual updates .


do you just like updating? is it like a pc where you update your gfx card drivers every week for 1 fps gain?


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

Some versions are more prone to gps errors and red screens. Also some versions seem to be able to scan the back of the IDs better than others. And you can't say if its not broke, don't fix it. The amazon app has been broken since it entered this cold dark world.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

Flex89 said:


> Some versions are more prone to gps errors and red screens. Also some versions seem to be able to scan the back of the IDs better than others. And you can't say if its not broke, don't fix it. The amazon app has been broken since it entered this cold dark world.


i have never had any problems with it... the only problem i can think of is back when the gps used to stop like a house or two before the actual house aside from that not a single issue and im using and old ass samsung j7


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

An old ass phone and an old ass man . Peoples eyes must light up when they see you two walk in the door together. I wish you both the best of luck in your future endeavors.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

and unlike some people everything just seems to work


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

My version is 3.0.8500.1 Who cares? You have no chance to grab a block. The interesting part is no matter how fast you click the offering, the app always said, Sorry this block has been taken. Then, the same gone block will appear again. You clicked it and the same app message came up. It will just repeat over for 3 or 5 times before the offering was totally disappear. This is just wasting your time. It's not worth at all. Go find a real job.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

outface said:


> My version is 3.0.8500.1 Who cares? You have no chance to grab a block. The interesting part is no matter how fast you click the offering, the app always said, Sorry this block has been taken. Then, the same gone block will appear again. You clicked it and the same app message came up. It will just repeat over for 3 or 5 times before the offering was totally disappear. This is just wasting your time. It's not worth at all. Go find a real job.


just cheat like everyone els is does. if you cant beat them join them. bots/emulators/block grabbers/ they are all the same thing amazon knows who is cheating but they arent doing anything about it.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

imfatandold said:


> just cheat like everyone els is does. if you cant beat them join them. bots/emulators/block grabbers/ they are all the same thing amazon knows who is cheating but they arent doing anything about it.


Amazon also recruit over saturated drivers in my area. It's not worthy to drive for Amazon any more.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

outface said:


> Amazon also recruit over saturated drivers in my area. It's not worthy to drive for Amazon any more.


the thing is if you cheat just like everyone els does you will be able to easily get 40 hours a week without haveing to spend 20 hours a week tapping away. all you do is show up get you packages spend a couple hours delivering them and go home. no need for fapping away on the phone hoping to get a block


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

imfatandold said:


> the thing is if you cheat just like everyone els does you will be able to easily get 40 hours a week without haveing to spend 20 hours a week tapping away. all you do is show up get you packages spend a couple hours delivering them and go home. no need for fapping away on the phone hoping to get a block


I agree. So now I just wait for the reserved blocks coming in. I will accept them all but will definitely cancel them all 45 minutes prior.


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

That is why you guys will just be around for only a while. I've been tapping and getting 40 EVERY week WITHOUT CHEATING for more than one year. Tappity tap tap. Losers. It is not "worthy"? LOL.


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

cvflexer said:


> That is why you guys will just be around for only a while. I've been tapping and getting 40 EVERY week WITHOUT CHEATING for more than one year. Tappity tap tap. Losers. It is not "worthy"? LOL.


Talking is cheap. You are employee if you worked 40 hours every week. You can suit Amazon for the benefits of your employee's status. Just kidding! No one will believe your bragging to get 40 hours block every week. Or, simply prove it.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

cvflexer said:


> That is why you guys will just be around for only a while. I've been tapping and getting 40 EVERY week WITHOUT CHEATING for more than one year. Tappity tap tap. Losers. It is not "worthy"? LOL.


um how many people do you actually know of that have been terminated for cheating? i know of exactly zero. everyone i know of that has gotten terminated has been for either customer complaints or to many missing packages. yet every single person i know of cheats a couple people stopped after amazons email scare but they didnt actually do anything to cheaters so everyone started back up again.


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

Like I said... been around for more than a year and have seen the ebb and flow of drivers.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

cvflexer said:


> Like I said... been around for more than a year and have seen the ebb and flow of drivers.


i have been doing flex at dla5 since it started. there same cheaters day in day out.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

3.0 8658 just now got the update


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Ya I see it. I'll see what the fall out is b4 install.


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

Seeing as well. Must be a mass rollout.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Updated to 8658. Previous version was working fine for me.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

Had 8658 for almost a week now.

Only difference I see is that my battery life is better. Before, my phone was draining fast (would lose 15-20% just at check in scanning packages) and getting real hot (Sammy S6 Edge). With all these pictures and 40-50 drops now, it's hard to keep a phone plugged in a charger when your stops are .2 or so miles apart. By the end of a block I'd be at 20-30%. With the update, on ending a block I'll have 40-60% power left.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

The difference where the map shows the address at the bottom at all times now


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

8908 is the latest


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I just got another one this morning


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> 8908 is the latest


The "Register Your Vehicle" pop up is annoying as ***! No Amazon, I DON'T have a large vehicle - I said NO, stop asking!


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> 8908 is the latest


Still cannot grab any block. I suggest them randomly move REFRESH bar after each click so that the robotic app cannot predict the new location and fail to click in the right place. I hope Amazon will listen and incorporate this feature in the future release ASAP.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Someone on FB said they picked up an I T guy and said in a couple of weeks the refresh will be moved. I don't see what good that will do. Just mod the script to accommodated it.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

8912 is the latest for some. A friend has 8912 and I have 8908. Both android and same home station.



ZoomZoomFlex said:


> The "Register Your Vehicle" pop up is annoying as ***! No Amazon, I DON'T have a large vehicle - I said NO, stop asking!


Then why don't you enter your vehicle information?











outface said:


> Still cannot grab any block. I suggest them randomly move REFRESH bar after each click so that the robotic app cannot predict the new location and fail to click in the right place. I hope Amazon will listen and incorporate this feature in the future release ASAP.


I thought you quit. Why are you even bothering to try and grab blocks? As for moving the refresh buttons, those scripts doesn't need to click on the refresh button and doesn't need to click to grab blocks.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> 8912 is the latest for some. A friend has 8912 and I have 8908. Both android and same home station.
> Then why don't you enter your vehicle information?


I don't want to be offered 5 hr blocks


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

ZoomZoomFlex said:


> I don't want to be offered 5 hr blocks


Then enter vehicle information that doesn't qualify. Toyota Prius. Probably more of those vehicles than any other make and model. Doesn't take a genius to figure that out.


----------



## ELR612 (Feb 3, 2017)

not having the corner help menu while delivering sucks.



ELR612 said:


> not having the corner help menu while delivering sucks.


NVM. Logged out, logged back in, help is there again.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

On this latest update I get a survey question after finishing every block. Last night it said I have an app version that only some drivers have as a type of test market for the app. I was happy to explain what went wrong on it since with every update it seems something new goes wrong.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Survey question is once a day. Even if I do two blocks in a day, I only get one survey. The survey questions seem to be the same for everyone for that day.


----------



## flexin (Nov 1, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Survey question is once a day. Even if I do two blocks in a day, I only get one survey. The survey questions seem to be the same for everyone for that day.


Yeah I' only got it once since updating


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Only asked if I was satisfied with the pay.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Do you see the refresh button on the new update? The color changes when you tap with your fingers.


----------



## ELR612 (Feb 3, 2017)

Placebo17 said:


> Do you see the refresh button on the new update? The color changes when you tap with your fingers.


it's always changed to a darker orange when you hit it, but now the button shows yours taps too.

I noticed the check box to opt out of sending usage data is gone from the account settings on 9078.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Yeah you're right no more opting out to sending usage data.


----------



## ELR612 (Feb 3, 2017)

Placebo17 said:


> Yeah you're right no more opting out to sending usage data.


That, and the new check-in QR screen/code, are both definitely meant to identify those using frep and grabbers.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Are you sure? 

The funny thing is there were several people that couldn't scan the QR code today. Hmmmm...


----------



## ELR612 (Feb 3, 2017)

Placebo17 said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> The funny thing is there were several people that couldn't scan the QR code today. Hmmmm...


That's because they haven't updated their apps yet. They are still using the last version. Probably, at least for some, so that it doesn't break their grabber.

The new update uses a different QR code to scan in. Our warehouse is letting those with the old app version still scan the old QR version for now... but will likely phase it out soon.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Placebo17 said:


> Do you see the refresh button on the new update? The color changes when you tap with your fingers.


Got an update today and now mine is doing the lingering color change


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Ya I wonder what the point of that is.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

All I know is usually by now I will usually see afternoon blocks that someone has dropped but since the update this morning nothing.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

Movaldriver said:


> All I know is usually by now I will usually see afternoon blocks that someone has dropped but since the update this morning nothing.


you were to good at picking up blocks manually. amazon has soft blocked you . seems like every update a new round of softblocks go out.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I think you are right about the block. Ever since the survey where I gave low scores and they asked why and I told them, no blocks! I was completely honest about the frustration of seeing hardly any since they added the latest contractor. I'm not going to pretend everything is fine and give them high scores


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Maybe DLA5 is just dead for the slowest day of the week.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

It's been slow for 2 -3 weeks. Supposedly Friday it's supposed to get busy and should stay that way for a month or more, according to the warehouse. Only time will tell

Actually noticed changes on this update. Nice not having to type in a name of who got the package. I always just put "customer" Not sure why it now says something about having to have someone present or not. Can't remember exact wording but probably for prime now or something. Doesn't pertain to our warehouse that I can see


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> Actually noticed changes on this update. Nice not having to type in a name of who got the package. I always just put "customer" Not sure why it now says something about having to have someone present or not. Can't remember exact wording but probably for prime now or something. Doesn't pertain to our warehouse that I can see


It's been that way on iOS for the last few updates.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Movaldriver said:


> I think you are right about the block. Ever since the survey where I gave low scores and they asked why and I told them, no blocks! I was completely honest about the frustration of seeing hardly any since they added the latest contractor. I'm not going to pretend everything is fine and give them high scores


Nah, I doubt it. I think everyone either said, "strongly disagree" or "disagree" which is true everywhere. I don't know why they keep hiring more drivers. It's getting ridiculous. Are they really expecting to go from 100 routes to 1000 routes? They might double the routes for several weeks but I doubt it's what they think it's gonna be.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Just got it this morning


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Good Lord! Another one this morning!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Bad dog, Bad Dog !!!


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I got a question yesterday asking if any problem with the latest update. That's a first.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Movaldriver said:


> I got a question yesterday asking if any problem with the latest update. That's a first.


There was a large change in the last update and even Amazon doesn't know what they screwed up with the change.. We should be paid to beta test their software for them!


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

dkcs said:


> There was a large change in the last update and even Amazon doesn't know what they screwed up with the change.. We should be paid to beta test their software for them!


You are -- it's included in the $18/hr block rates.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

jester121 said:


> You are -- it's included in the $18/hr block rates.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Placebo17 said:


> Nah, I doubt it. I think everyone either said, "strongly disagree" or "disagree" which is true everywhere. I don't know why they keep hiring more drivers. It's getting ridiculous. Are they really expecting to go from 100 routes to 1000 routes? They might double the routes for several weeks but I doubt it's what they think it's gonna be.


It makes perfect sense actually. Amazon's peak season has officially kicked off with Thanksgiving & Christmas retail seasons right around the corner. Amazon also appears to be finally cracking down on the sale of blocks/scripting that have hijacked the system. An increasing number of folks have been posting in the forums about being app blocked lately. Or being blocked/deactivated after 3rd and 4th notices. So it seems Amazon is cya for the holiday season by hiring as many n00bs possible. Because they don't have a clue about how to cheat the system---at least not for the first 2-3 weeks doing Prime/Flex.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Cynergie said:


> It makes perfect sense actually. Amazon's peak season has officially kicked off with Thanksgiving & Christmas retail seasons right around the corner. Amazon also appears to be finally cracking down on the sale of blocks/scripting that have hijacked the system. An increasing number of folks have been posting in the forums about being app blocked lately. Or being blocked/deactivated after 3rd and 4th notices. So it seems Amazon is cya for the holiday season by hiring as many n00bs possible. Because they don't have a clue about how to cheat the system---at least not for the first 2-3 weeks doing Prime/Flex.


I think you are spot on with the 2-3 weeks estimate. I'm getting a ton of install requests from new drivers. It appears that after a couple of weeks they find out they don't have to click for hours a day and they want to automate no matter the cost.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

I would just be happy to know when my WH drops blocks (if at all). Seems now they only drop on demand as needed. At least I would know when best to tap madly at my phone screen.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

surlywynch said:


> I would just be happy to know when my WH drops blocks (if at all). Seems now they only drop on demand as needed. At least I would know when best to tap madly at my phone screen.


 Here's what I believe is happening. Amazon sent an email out a month or so ago about more block availability in the afternoon and evenings. Our blocks have shifted to later blocks with very few morning routes and mostly routes starting at 1pm. Since the beginning they started at 10am.

Previously it seems all packages arrived at the warehouse overnight and MOST everything was processed and ready to be sent out in routes by the morning. So they released the blocks mostly in the earlier mornings as they knew how many drivers/routes they needed for delivery. Then we would see some random blocks dropped throughout the day.

Now it seems deliveries or processing happens later in the day for flex routes. The early routes go mostly to contractors then they start processing the remaining packages "on the fly". 
I watched the whole process one sunday when I spent a few hours fishing at the warehouse. The blue vests showed me what they were doing. Basically they were processing a "batch" of packages around 1:30pm, the computer creating the routes and as they are created the blocks trickle out and get released. So, it took about 1-2 hours to process the 800 plus packages and release the 15 or so blocks/routes between 2:30 and 3:15 or so. 
Hence why most see one block at a time now and no pattern or consistent time drop.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks for clearing up a lot of speculation. Will be interesting to see how this radical operational shift affects drivers. I doubt if most drivers have the freedom to be PM nocturnal owls like I am. Nevermind doing late evening hours on a full time basis. Life just became a lot more interesting if that's what Amazon is planning for the Bay Area 

I really hope this change wasn't Amazon's response to check the cheaters. Becauae it's really going to suck for ppl who have other obligations like family / child care in those PM hours.....


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Cynergie said:


> I really hope this change wasn't Amazon's response to check the cheaters. Becauae it's really going to suck for ppl who have other obligations like family / child care in those PM hours.....


People have other obligations should not depend on a single gig for (extra) income. Plenty of different gig work out there if one even bothers to look.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Just got a forced 3.0.9288.0


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

I haven't seen grey dots on my calendar for quite a while. Anyone seeing grey dots on your available days with the newest update?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Man they don't have anything better to do ? They may as well make them Purple Micro dots.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

HAHAHA


----------

